# 8th Anniversary Logo Contest - VOTE HERE



## jeff (Oct 30, 2011)

Vote was canceled. New vote HERE.

Here are the 10 semi-finalists for the 8th Anniversary Logo Contest.

The voting ends 10 days from the time this thread was posted. The top 3 entries will go on to the final round of voting.

Good luck to the entrants! Feel free to post comments below, but let's not try to sway the vote with critique or compliment of any one entry.

The original contest announcement and rules are here.

*A* 
 *B* 

*C*  *D* 

*E*  *F* 

*G*  *H* 

*I*  *J*


----------



## hewunch (Oct 30, 2011)

Where is the poll? I am missing it I think?  eta: There it is! :biggrin:

Glad my entry made the cut :biggrin: It appears many others had similar ideas. Great work to all!


----------



## Carrick (Oct 30, 2011)

I like both D and H. I like the classy look of H and the creativity of D. Good Luck to all the finalists. It'll be a great honor to which ever one is chosen!


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 30, 2011)

good stuff guys. i really like the creativity each put into their design. however it is evident to me that one clearly met all of the guidelines and none of the others met them all as well. voted for that one.


----------



## Trillium (Oct 30, 2011)

cwolfs69 said:


> good stuff guys. i really like the creativity each put into their design. however it is evident to me that one clearly met all of the guidelines and none of the others met them all as well. voted for that one.


 

....what he said.


----------



## studioso (Oct 30, 2011)

While I'm excited to see my entry, I clearly see how a couple of the other entries as sooo much better than mine!
In fact, If I wasn't such a lowlife i would have voted for someone else!
Very well done, gentilemen.


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 31, 2011)

*Good Luck!*

Glad to see so many great entries in this contest and Wow! there are a lot of great entries. Good luck to everyone.

As a side note, I hope everyone submitting entries with illustrations of pens either created those themselves or have legal rights to the illustration. We certainly wouldn't want a logo that violated copyright laws. It also looks like the IAP has allowed entries to alter the IAP logo. Perhaps that will be fixed after voting. : )


----------



## jeff (Oct 31, 2011)

Keep those votes coming my friends. I'd like to top 500 votes. Last year we came close.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 31, 2011)

Once again the creativity here extends beyond the lathe!
Great work one and all!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 31, 2011)

Another thing to think of folks, is the history of the IAP Bash mugs.  If history continues, this design will be on the birthday bash mugs, so choose wisely.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 1, 2011)

Trillium said:


> cwolfs69 said:
> 
> 
> > good stuff guys. i really like the creativity each put into their design. however it is evident to me that one clearly met all of the guidelines and none of the others met them all as well. voted for that one.
> ...



.........what they both said!!!:biggrin:


----------



## rkimery (Nov 1, 2011)

It's all called art is why! :biggrin:



Lenny said:


> Once again the creativity here extends beyond the lathe!
> Great work one and all!


----------



## rkimery (Nov 1, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Trillium said:
> 
> 
> > cwolfs69 said:
> ...


 

.............What they ALL said!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## navycop (Nov 2, 2011)

I voted for ?. It was the one that stood out most to me. The others seemed to hide the 8th anniversary in the image.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 2, 2011)

I would really like to see more people getting involved in this voting!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 2, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> I would really like to see more people getting involved in this voting!
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


 
How are you able to see how many people have voted?  I was trying to see where it stood but could not find it.

I voted I just didnt post after I did, I am sure I am not the only one.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 2, 2011)

How are you able to see how many people have voted?  I was trying to see where it stood but could not find it.[/QUOTE]

below the selections it shows total votes (231 now)


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 2, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> below the selections it shows total votes (231 now)


 
Ahh, I see, the Fine print strikes again!!!!


----------



## airrat (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice job all of you.


----------



## jeff (Nov 3, 2011)

:biggrin: VOTE!! PLEASE!! :biggrin:

Thank you!


----------



## ToddMR (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome entries.  I thought many looked good.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 4, 2011)

Jeff
I would like to make a suggestion for when you repost the final three frontrunners.  It seems like each design might be presented at relatively the same size proportionately. : )   I'll leave it at that.  Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## jeff (Nov 4, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> Jeff
> I would like to make a suggestion for when you repost the final three frontrunners.  It seems like each design might be presented at relatively the same size proportionately. : )   I'll leave it at that.  Thanks for all your hard work!



Good thought, Martin! I will do that.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 5, 2011)

I just want to say thank you to everyone that spent time putting these logos together. Some impressive creativity on every ones part. It gets harder and harder to choose every year.


----------



## markgum (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW,  very hard to choose just one.  All are amazing.


----------



## jeff (Nov 6, 2011)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but *I am going to have to stop the voting*.

We have an ownership issue with one of the submissions. 

Removing just that entry would unfairly skew the vote. 

Sorry about this! I'll have the new vote up sometime this evening.


----------

